# >>>>> friday pics <<<<<



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Daddy finally got the tractor going with his assistant Josh. He lives down the street from my parents . . . 11 y/o . . . took the carb off for Dad, cleaned it, made some minor adjustments, cranked right up. Yes! we still farm in Texas! . . . headed to Bayou Fest . . . yall come see me . . . wg


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Ive been too busy to really get any new photos, so here is some from last year and most are hunting related since its FINALLY that time of year again!

Sorry if any of these are re-posts. I am getting forgetful in my old age!

running quail
Water hole dove
getting set up
number 1 go to rig
number 1 back up rig
target rich (spring 2012)
Heading out
Got hogs?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Boliver Sunrise*

Last weekend, Canon 7D, Canon 10-22, Singh Ray 3 stop Reverse Grad Filter


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

A pond at our ranch.
Fawn that came out while dove hunting.
Friends golden retriever "Milo"
Praying mantis


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Ranch pics*

Here are some pics we took last weekend up at our family ranch in Liberty Hill, Texas. We are ready and counting down till opening morning in two weeks. Come on November 3rd!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*A few more from the game cam*

Game cam pics. These are pretty good for the hill country.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Jo Jo's 3rd birthday, she is spoiled rotten

Deer outside my teaching center and in the parking lot


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Carving pumpkins with the kids last weekend. Didn't get any pics of the pumpkin guts fight though, boo.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Pumpkin painting my baby did.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

stargazer said:


> Last weekend, Canon 7D, Canon 10-22, Singh Ray 3 stop Reverse Grad Filter


what are your settings (A, f, iso, shutter). Incredible picture, i shoot with a 7D as well, need to get a new lens though, i only have telephoto f4 right now!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> what are your settings (A, f, iso, shutter). Incredible picture, i shoot with a 7D as well, need to get a new lens though, i only have telephoto f4 right now!


Thanks,
Canons EF-S 10-22 Lens is a pretty good one for landscapes on a crop body. 
Shot in RAW, AV, ISO 200, F5.6, Camera chose approximatly a 6s shutter speed, focus was set to manual and focused at infinity (Hyperfocused), remote release to avoid camera shake. SinghRay 4x6 3 stop reverse grad filter. Tripod mounted.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

1 lil one brushing
2 lil bee
3 witch
4 angry pig
5 ttf jig heads
6 gas lol
7 Diccs last resort
8 backstrap with sides at work!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Daddies new little fishing buddy. Born Wednesday @ 12:51. 7 lbs 5 ozs 20.5 inches long. Beautiful!!!


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

We have had a *GREAT* dove season this year.
I've taken 13 limits in 13 hunts, and don't have any birds in the freezer.. 
Love me some grilled dove wraps.


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

one of my feeders as viewed from google earth. i like the fact that i can see the activity and game trails from a plane! my bow blind is also in the photo and i'm glad you cant see that from a plane:rotfl:


----------



## cubanfisher (May 15, 2009)

Here's an old pic of me ...


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

stargazer said:


> Thanks,
> Canons EF-S 10-22 Lens is a pretty good one for landscapes on a crop body.
> Shot in RAW, AV, ISO 200, F5.6, Camera chose approximatly a 6s shutter speed, focus was set to manual and focused at infinity (Hyperfocused), remote release to avoid camera shake. SinghRay 4x6 3 stop reverse grad filter. Tripod mounted.


Thanks for the info! Again, GREAT picture! I'm going to send you a PM about the EF-S lens series, i'm looking at one but don't want to bore everyone here!


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Crack kills
Weird animals
Made in USA


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Daughter sitting in the stand with me.
Bow opener 10"+ rain


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> ...


 I didn't know that you were in Brazil.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

A few of Little miss Emma....
My cousin and I on our way to the boat show last weekend


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> A few of Little miss Emma....
> My cousin and I on our way to the boat show last weekend


Beautiful.
... tell the cousin, I said HELLO.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Martin Dies Jr., State Park Paddling Trail Last Weekend*

Give it another week and the colors should be fantastic. We didnt see any gators this time but I'm sure they saw us. Got in some good birding and picked up a few geocaches too.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Jamie she is so cute...the cousin too!


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

My dog doing what she loves to do...fetch the ball and get everyone wet
New truck out on SPI


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Dang Bubba not gonna recognize ya in that thing, very nice. Hello Roxie!!


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

My lil monster


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

rlw said:


> Dang Bubba not gonna recognize ya in that thing, very nice. Hello Roxie!!


Thanks, changed jobs recently and have to give up the white one on Monday. This new one is like a Benz in the inside. Not quite like my first truck with hand crank windows and no headliner in it!

Haven't been back out to GFA since opening weekend. I've got a little time off before the new gig starts and may sneak out a time or two.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Shaky said:


> Ive been too busy to really get any new photos, so here is some from last year and most are hunting related since its FINALLY that time of year again!
> 
> Sorry if any of these are re-posts. I am getting forgetful in my old age!
> 
> ...


Is your hunting property in Gonzales county? Looks awfully familiar.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Mixed it up for ya Bill..... Darn work go in the way of me posting earlier.. :rotfl:

Gumbo My way.. Future post coming on this one

Official Taste Tester

Shrimp Stew

Ribs on the New Wave w/ Cilantro Potato Salad

Ceveechi


Sweet n Sour Cucumber Salad

Burp...........


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

dang it i looked.. never b4 lunch man


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

fin&feather said:


> dang it i looked.. never b4 lunch man


LOL I was shooting for a 10 am slot, but work got in the way.. Bill and others were getting a pattern on my timing.... :rotfl: Lets eat.....


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

#1 Baby Gecko
#2 Gossiping Gecko's
#3 Tree frog
#4 Scrapper in Southpark/Sunnyside
#5 Replacement mirror, gotta stay legal I guess


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

fin&feather said:


> dang it i looked.. never b4 lunch man


Yes THIS! Ive got one more class, ....then football meetings and then MAYBE i can eat!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

1 - Sunrise headed around TIKI last week
2 - Flounder on a Shiney Hiney n Chicken Boy
3 - My Son TRIPP 
4 - Tomorows Play Sheet for the Game
5 - What i wish i could be doing right after our game tomorow!

have a great weekend!


----------



## I_Fish_In_Pink (Aug 2, 2011)

Last weekend POC.
1) Friday wade, all on topwaters.
2)Saturday wade, too grassy for tops so I started chunking a gold spoon (which I have never really done), BAM first cast=first legal red of the day. Had my limit with that gold spoon before the boys had theirs (and then I had to share the spoon!lol)


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Dang Capt Dave, I'm going to have to come find you one weekend. I will buy the groceries and some beers, but you have to teach me how to make such good food.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

llred said:


> Dang Capt Dave, I'm going to have to come find you one weekend. I will buy the groceries and some beers, but you have to teach me how to make such good food.


lol get in line you are # 384 :slimer:


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

*Pictures from our Chandeleur Islands trip last week*

One of the other charter boats

Our skiffs

Biloxi coming back in...

Fish we caught

Fishing the flats

Hard heads at night

Sunrise


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Some Old Random Pics*

Too Cool Pics Yall !!! I alway look forward to this thread you get everthing from cute babies to gormet cooking and everything in between.
1st My oldest 12 1/2 years ago 1st dove hunt. Now he out shoots ol dad.
2nd My oldest and middle son on a slow dove hunt.
3rd The old dump off Holmes rd behind Alameda plaza great dove hunting for years. We could hear the people screaming on the Astroworld rides. LOL
4th Me and a bud showing our colors in the Navy.
5th Favorite Navy Pic of me pulling into Junea, Ak.
6th Going and Blowing in the Navy now.:flag:


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have relocated to Colorado and was offered a position with the Colorado Department of Revenue in Glenwood Springs Colorado (about 30 minutes from Aspen).....Here are some pics of our scouting trip of the area we will be moving to....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Beautiful country and I wish you the best. Congratulations on the job!

It's just too far from saltwater for me. 

TH


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

*Congratulations! I've missed you on here. Do you have a place for the horses yet?*


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

got new shoes put on my truck today!


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

Cloud pics last Sunday and the two granddaughters!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wood Storks in the back pasture.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> *Congratulations! I've missed you on here. Do you have a place for the horses yet?*


Thanks!! We havent gotten a place here for the horses. The wife is still in Kerrville but now we are moving forward to get her and all the critters up here. I have about 5 weeks of training before I am officially IN Glenwood Springs....Have to train in Grand Junction.


----------

